# foaling cams



## lkblazin (May 3, 2015)

What do you recommend as a foaling cam?

* night vision would be helpful

* able to see online from a certain distance... Would be great!

Say why you recommend the specific cam. I will hopefully be headed to the store today.


----------



## Cam92646 (May 3, 2015)

I just got a lorex can watch from my phone!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 3, 2015)

i like Foscam brand , pan tilt zoom , snapshot , night vision , .. can watch everywhere on my wifi and if you want to check it out outside your home you have to set up a ddns that is include when you buy it . Good cam , a bit expensive but i would recommend it , 2yrs warranty.


----------



## misty'smom (May 3, 2015)

I don't use it for foaling but just for checking on my 2 minis........it is a Simplicam it works great, easy hook up,great night vision, and has a microphone. I use it with my iPad or iPhone, you just download this app "closeli" and sync it up and you are already!!! I got it from Amazon it was $199 but there is a model for $149. Oh and you don't have to resync every few days/weeks it stays online!!!! I like being able to look in on my 2 very spoiled minis at night or when they are in durning a storm.


----------



## lkblazin (May 3, 2015)

Wow thanks everyone. There is much I gotta look into now



guess I gotta do lots more research than I thought lol


----------



## KLM (May 4, 2015)

I have already decided this was a must have for next years foaling. I am looking at the Lorex too. I have several friends who love theirs, and I can hook to my big TV in the spare room and watch from the warmth and comfort of my spare bed!

Maybe next year my mare wont sneak that baby out in the 10 minutes before check!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail (May 4, 2015)

btw there is a completely free option for everybody to use .. you only need an old iphone or android or pc . Download The app Athomecamera on your phone or ipad iphone computer or whatever else and Athomestreamer on the old cell phone , you sync the 2 of them with a code et voila ! You can see it from any wifi it is great and even a kid can set it up the only reason i don't use it anymore is that when they released the update i intalled it on my old android phone and it says it couldnt work anymore because it was too old for the app.. then i got a camera !


----------



## lkblazin (May 5, 2015)

Cool! Well I will need to keep doing research on everyones posts. Thank you all,


----------

